# Carrots



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Vs like carrots...right? lol


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to see what he has mounted on his wall of fame!!! ;D


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Lazlo demolished a carrot last night...


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

We used frozen baby carrots for treats when Ruger was younger. He absolutely loved them.


----------

